# lcd....what am i seeing



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

i just recently purchased a lg lh90 47in led lcd tv i have had it for about four weeks now never realy seen this untill the last couple of weeks on an off i am seeing now every once in a while around the heads a silverish wavey blur type thing not all times but some when actors move always around there heads what is this. i did not notice this when i first started watching this tv now i am im not understanding what this could be the tv is 240hz 2.2ms or something like that and led back lit with local dimming i thought this tv had some good features is this tv supposed to be doing this or what. the picture is beutiful. i thought having the stuff it has there shouldnt be any thing like that going on and it happens on tv or blu ray.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

At 4 weeks old, I'd be on the phone with LG. Let us know what they say. :T


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

It sounds like you might be describing the colour banding effect that sometimes occurs on HD sets when they are scaling an SD image. Is it possible this is what your seeing, have you noticed it happening on only SD material.

Failing that, I agree that I would be contacting LG and seeing what the have to say on the matter.


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

no i dont watch sd that much anymore its hd i notice it like i was watching the box on blu ray last night and i noticed it quite abit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

are you certain that your BluRay player is outputting the displays native resolution of 1080p? You may also want to play with the frequency response time settings on the LG, 240Hz may not work well with some HD material.


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

i just got off the phone with lg. this im not understanding i thought tru motion 240hz was supposed to help with bluring and stuff like that in lcd tvs they told me to go to picture and turn off tru motion 240hz that should work im not getting that at all


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It depends on the source. Movies with slow pans or with very little motion will not look as good. Lots of people have reported that the 120 and 240Hz settings on many displays make the image look unnatural. Its good for things like Sports.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> It depends on the source. Movies with slow pans or with very little motion will not look as good. Lots of people have reported that the 120 and 240Hz settings on many displays make the image look unnatural. Its good for things like Sports.


This is my understanding as well. Let us know if setting it to 120Hz fixes the issue.


----------

